# Tapatalk...



## livpoksoc (27 May 2014)

I used to use tapatalk to access the forum, but when I upgraded my phone I didn't put tapatalk back on.

I've downloaded it today, but can't find cyclechat on there. Can anyone resolve? If not recommend any other forum readers that can access here?
Thanks


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2014)

We dropped its support due to advertising issues. The mobile version of the site works well on a phone, so no need for tapatalk


----------



## Shaun (27 May 2014)

No need for an app - just use the web browser on your phone / tablet and CycleChat will automatically adjust the layout to fit. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## livpoksoc (27 May 2014)

Thanks chaps. Keep up the good work


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2014)

Is the item below - Gliff, second topic - an example of the things which concerned Admin re TapaTalk?

This just stared appearing randomly on a football site I help out with. It leads direct to an IOS app. 

Thanks


----------



## Shaun (20 Aug 2014)

Yes, along with security issues too; it also didn't support any of the other add-ons we use here and I had some personal misgivings regarding the direction the Tapatalk developers were taking regarding monetising the content of sites who used it. I'm satisfied it was the right move since the revenue generation has become even more ingrained and the security more lax.


----------

